# Some people shouldn't have pets ¬¬



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

I was having a look on the facebook group 'Pets For Sale In South Yorkshire' after seeing it mentioned on another thread and some of the people on there are shocking. Like this conversation for example..

Josh was asking Emma about getting some ferrets from her friend and it got to-

Emma T- u only want one?
December 30, 2011 at 10:43pm

Josh B- yeah just 1 or ill swap a brand new rockport coat for sum?
December 30, 2011 at 10:44pm

Whaaat?  
Swap a coat for some animals?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

I really wish I was surprised, sadly I'm not


----------



## xkirstyx (Jan 9, 2012)

sadly doesnt surprise me but so sick!


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Didn't you know that swapping stuff was actually legit? I swapped some chewing gum for Phoebe, it was Extra Spearmint


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately in a lot if not most peoples eyes animals are just property to be bought, sold, swapped or discarded. The smaller the animal the less socially valuable it seems


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen dogs swapped for ps3 etc well the dog owner asking for them! Its horrible


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

jeez there sick sick people poor old thing obviously not loved at his current home


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Argh. Terrible. I try not to look on websites offering pets for sale too much - it really gets me angry. Animals aren't pennies, nor are they possessions. Why don't people understand that? I don't think I'm alone when I say that the animals in this household are all like members of the family - they even get birthday presents if I know when they were born. (ugh... I was in the shops with my mum the other day, and she was asking me when I thought her birthday was. I got her birthday mixed up with the rat's, and couldn't for the life of me remember her proper birthday... what a lovely daughter I am, eh?) Swapping a family member for a hockey table or whatever would be considered barbaric, but swapping a ferret for a coat is fine?!

It's times like this I don't even want to be on this planet anymore. :nonod:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

it happens so often on fb


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

It's awful


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

So many people have no respect for animals its like there not even a living thing. I have so many brought into my rescue with the same old reason.. the kids are bord with it, we dont have time, it doesnt get on with our new pet.... Its so so sad :nonod:


----------

